# كيف أبدأ في تعلم الميكروكونترولر



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (30 يوليو 2011)

أنا مهندس الكترونيات , وعلى علم بلغة ال c/c++ , واريد ان ابدأ في تعلم الميكروكنترولر , وحاولت من خلال النت ولكن لم استطع 
وذلك لعدة اسباب :
اولها اني لا اعرف من اين ابدأ , حيث اني لا اعلم هل هناك اكواد C خاصة لكل نوع من الميكروكنترولر مثل ال pic ,وغيره , واذا كان فكيف احصل عليها
ثم ما هي الخطوة التالية

ارجو منكم المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يوليو 2011)

أظن أن أول خطوة هي أن تختار نوع معين من المايكروكنترولر، ويفضل أن يكون نوع يمكنك أن تجد دعم فيه بسهولة، مثلا لديك صديق يستعمله، أو وجدت موقع جيد وارتحت له عليه أمثلة لهذا النوع

بالنسبة للغة سي، فهناك اختلافات حسب نوع المايكروكنترولر، فمثلا أسماء السجلات registers تختلف من نوع لآخر، وهذه لا علاقة لها باللغة

ولكنها لا تعتمد فقط على نوع المايكروكنترولر، ولكن أيضا على الكومبايلر compiler المستخدم، فرغم الاتفاق في معظم أو ربما كل أساسيات اللغة، حيث أن لغة سي لغة قياسية، إلا أنهم يختلفون بشدة في المكتبات libraries المصاحبة لكل كومبايلر
لذا تجد فروق ملحوظة بين الكود المكتوب بـ C30 من مايكروشيب ومايكروسي من مايكروألكترونيكا لبرمجة نفس المايكروكنترولر

بالمناسبة، أنا مبتدئ، وبالتأكيد المحترفين يستطيعون منحك إجابة أفضل، ولكن اعتبر هذه الإجابة مجرد بداية


----------



## ahmed es (31 يوليو 2011)

جرب هذا لل AVR
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/i9gl116ju

للبيك
http://www.filesonic.com/file/76389191/1401839673Microcontroller.rar

ولا تسأل اسئلة كثيرة تجعلك تتوه فى البداية
بمعرفته للسى والإلكترونيات تجعلك تستطيع البداية مع اى نوع ميكروكنترولر


----------



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على سرعة الرد , احمد وزملكاوي
وانا قمت بتحميل الكتاب واعتقد انه سيكون مفيد جدا , ومن قراءتي للفهرس وجدت ان به الكثير مما كنت اريده 
ولكن لي سؤالين:
1) كيف استطيع ان احدد النوع الافضل لكي ابدأ به , وما الفارق بين هذه الانواع avr, pic , ....etc
وايضا مالفرق بين pic18, pic8, or pic 10 ......etc
2) ما هي الانواع المتوفرة في مصر


----------



## ahmed es (31 يوليو 2011)

كما قلت لك بمجرد التعلم للتعامل مع أى منهم سيكون الإنتقال لأى نوع ثانى كشربة ماء

تقدى يومين امام الداتاشيت لأى نوع ميكروكنترولر ويمكنك ساعتها برمجته
لكنك عليك اتقان التعامل مع أى عائلة

بالنسبة للفروقات بين البيك وال AVR غالبا ستجد شركة Atmel المصنعة AVR تتوجه أكثر لأنظمة التحكم والقدرة 
اما PIC فأجدها تدمج موديولز كثيرة للإتصال فى البيك فتجد بيك لليو إس بى وآخر لل ethernet وهذا لا يعنى ان AVR لا يدعم هذه الأشياء لكنها متوفرة بكثافة أكثر فى بيك

بالنسبة لى انا اتعامل أفضل مع AVR لكن لا توجد مشكلة فى برمجة بيك وهو منتشر جدا فى بلدى "مصر" والفروق تقريبا ربما تجدها فى سعر الوحدة والإمكانيات التى تدعمها

ونصيحتى إبدأ مع أى واحد واتقنه وإذا احتجت للثانى فلن تستغرق طويلا للإنتقال إليه


----------



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (10 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله اعتقد اني قطعت شوط لا بأس به في الميكروكونترولر
ولكن انا اسأل عن افضل simulator for PIC


----------



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد البحث , توصلت لكتابين , هما افضل كتابين وصلتلهم حتى الآن

أحدهم يتكلم بصورة عامة عن الميكروكنترولر بأنواعها وبرمجتها بلغة ال C
والثاني يتكلم عن ميكروكنترولر PIC18fXX بالتحديد وبرمجته بلغة C


http://www.mediafire.com/?jy34raanu7p473s

وأتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اليكم ايضا برنامج MikroC , 

http://www.mediafire.com/?697586vgjp1cq7q

وأيضا برنامج المحاكاة الرائع Proteus

http://www.mediafire.com/?0hf55j74wvjca3h


----------



## ماس الحاج (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

